# Xbox one news update



## Dannoo93 (Jun 19, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/microsoft-is-removing-xbox-one-drm-514390310

They removed the inyernet conection and used games policies they had


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they still keeping the whole Facial/Body recognition thing? That was a bit freaky when I saw that on IGN.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

im sure both new consoles will be removing tons of things they were gunna add in only a matter of time


----------



## millie (Jun 20, 2013)

gooooooooooooooood i think they must have finally realised a lot of people were looking into the ps3 because of it...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

millie said:


> gooooooooooooooood i think they must have finally realised a lot of people were looking into the ps3 because of it...


Looking into the PS4 you mean, lol...

Really though. I used to be Xbox to the bone but now im still converting to the PS even after the policy changes...The pre-order sales would have been the thing to make Microsoft go "Fuck, mayyybe we should change these policies". 

Microsoft showed their true colors in my eyes...They are no longer in it for the hard core gamers...


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Looking into the PS4 you mean, lol...
> 
> Really though. I used to be Xbox to the bone but now im still converting to the PS even after the policy changes...The pre-order sales would have been the thing to make Microsoft go "Fuck, mayyybe we should change these policies".
> 
> Microsoft showed their true colors in my eyes...They are no longer in it for the hard core gamers...


i think NEITHER are in itfor anyone but themselves to make money i will not be buying either a ps4 or xbox one. stick to computing gaming


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybe one day unicef will get into the video game console business


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 5, 2013)

i want both and a 5 grand liquid cooled gaming pc


----------



## Rockbud74 (Aug 18, 2013)

They also removed the kinect always having to be on thing. Xbox was just about to become steam and we messed it up...damn!


----------

